# Adult EMS Sasuke vs EMS Madara :



## hbcaptain (May 28, 2016)

Location : VoTE
Distance : 15m .
Stipulation : Assume , that Sasuke wasn't given Rinnegan from Hagoromo but he still got his EMS and he is in his prime .
Restrictions : Kurama
Knowledge : manga

Scenario 2 : Madara got Kyubi

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## StarWanderer (May 28, 2016)

Adult Sasuke still has Rikudou's chakra, right? And it was said that sometime he will surpass Madara.

Sasuke wins.


----------



## hbcaptain (May 28, 2016)

No I'm talking about Sasuke without Hagoromo's power . Just assume he got only double EMS .


----------



## StarWanderer (May 28, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> No I'm talking about Sasuke without Hagoromo's power . Just assume he got only double EMS .



Take a look at this.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (May 28, 2016)

His base Chidori was busting Meteors in The Last. 

Sasuke blitzes and one-shots.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 28, 2016)

Sasuke was stated to be able to surpass Madara, so Sasuke would win first scenario. 2nd scenario would be too much. Adding Full Kurama's firepower enabled Madara to stalemate Hashirama's Shinsuusenju and I don't see Adult Sasuke being implied to be on that level.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 28, 2016)

Sasuke can just genjutsu Kurama then stomp Madara.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 28, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Sasuke can just genjutsu Kurama then stomp Madara.



But ... But ...

Hmmm, that's true ...


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 28, 2016)

Theres literally nothing to stop him from doing it and we've seen genjutsu counter genjutsu before.


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 28, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Theres literally nothing to stop him from doing it and we've seen genjutsu counter genjutsu before.



 Right. He should be able to if Sasuke is superior to Madara's Ocular Prowess which is likely the case if Adult Sasuke was implied to be above Madara at the very least.


----------



## Rai (May 29, 2016)

Kid EMS Sasuke surpassed EMS Madara when he used PS.


Inb4 this nonsense that EMS Sasuke's PS is not in the same level as Madara 

We never saw what Ems Sasuke's PS was capable. and people of BD using this nonsense of Sasuke's Susano'o legged = Sasuke's PS nonsense 

PS >>>>>>>> Susano'o legged in size and power

Rinnegan doesn't makes your PS bigger as we have seen with Madara 

Orochimaru "Sasuke's power isn't at it's maxium" was obviously talking about PS.

Sasuke's Susano'o was one step from PS.

and one day can mean any day even that same day, since Orochimaru doesn't know what will happen in that day.

Sasuke wins.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Bonly (May 29, 2016)

If Sasuke was never given the Sage's chakra then I'd say that it depends on how he trained and how good his stats got as well as how long could he hold PS and things of that nature though I'd go with Sasuke if I had to chose one since he was suppose to surpass Madara and all


----------



## StarWanderer (May 29, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Kid EMS Sasuke surpassed EMS Madara when he used PS.
> 
> 
> Inb4 this nonsense that EMS Sasuke's PS is not in the same level as Madara
> ...



This post deserves to be in someone's Hall of Fail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARGUS (May 30, 2016)

If Sasuke was never given the sage chakra then he would've still been far below Madara 

The strength of PS is dependent on the strength of users chakra.
We have already seen Madaras chakra potency being far above sasukes.
And going lol older isn't just going to make sasukes PS stronger. 

Then there's the Kyuubi in Madaras Arsenal and the logical answer would be Madara being always much stronger 

Inb4 Orochimarus statement when that was an implication that with some power up he can surpass Madara. And that power up was sages toys

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARGUS (May 30, 2016)

ℜai said:


> Kid EMS Sasuke surpassed EMS Madara when he used PS.
> 
> 
> Inb4 this nonsense that EMS Sasuke's PS is not in the same level as Madara
> ...


Words of wisdom right here guys


----------



## Tobirama Uchiha (Jun 5, 2016)

Name : *Sasuke Uchiha*
Affiliation: Otogakure(former), Akatsuki(former), Konohagakure
Age : PRIME
Clan: Uchiha Clan
Kekkei Genkai: Sharingan, Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan
Special Abilities : Susanoo, Amaterasu, Expert in Fire & Lightning Release Jutsus
Attributes : Ninjutsu & Genjutsu Skill, Intelligence, Speed, High Chakra/Stamina


*VS*



Name: *Madara Uchiha*
Affiliation: Konohagakure(former), Akatsuki
Age: PRIME
Clan: Uchiha Clan
Kekkei Genkai: Sharingan, Eternal Mangekyō Sharingan
Special abilities: Susanoo, Expert in Fire Release Jutsus
Attributes: Ninjutsu & Genjutsu Skill, Intelligence, Speed, High Chakra/Stamina

*Scenario:* Sasuke have both arms and he doesn't have Rinnegan nor Six Paths Chakra.Madara is alive and he doesn't have Rinnegan and Hashirama's cells​


----------



## Bonly (Jun 5, 2016)

Spoiler tags for the large pictures can be your friend. There was an  made about a week ago which is basically the same more or less. Without the Sages chakra it depends on how power his normal jutsu and things of that nature but if I had to guess then I'd say yeah Sasuke prolly surpassed him with 10+ years of potential training and what not


----------



## Tobirama Uchiha (Jun 5, 2016)

Bonly said:


> Spoiler tags for the large pictures can be your friend.



I tried to put spoiler but on this "brilliant" site doesn't work anything...

Btw please vote


----------



## Bonly (Jun 5, 2016)

[+SPOILER] I like pie [+/SPOILER]

In order to use the spoiler tags just do the above but don't use the plus signs that I added in. For example look below


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I like pie


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 5, 2016)

no way to tell really not enough info
ill go with madara


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 5, 2016)

Madara takes him down mid diff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tobirama Uchiha (Jun 5, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> Madara takes him down mid diff



Vote man... -_-


----------



## hbcaptain (Jun 5, 2016)

Lol , Orochimaru said EMS Sasuke got better potentiel than Madara in his prme (PS+ Kyubi) , Sasuke stomps here .

Reactions: Dislike 5


----------



## Tobirama Uchiha (Jun 5, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> Lol , Orochimaru said EMS Sasuke got better potentiel than Madara in his prme (PS+ Kyubi) , Sasuke stomps here .


Stomps?Hahahaha nope...Do you know who is Madara at all? -_-


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 5, 2016)

Hmm


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 5, 2016)

First off I agree with Argus, second off madara middle diffs even without rinnegan the dude was insane a natural born savage without hashirama's cells.....dude was still powerful.... was a child prodigy just like saskue he was also recognized as the strongest member of the Uchiha clan killed numerous adult senju even before his Sharingan was awakened...remembered for pushing the God of shinobi to his limits and let's not forget when people thought obito was the real madara the fear of how this man's power made the great shinobi countries to unite born with a very insane chakra he's hella skilled in taijutsu and ninjutsu


----------



## Android (Jun 5, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> Lol , Orochimaru said EMS Sasuke got better potentiel than Madara in his prme (PS+ Kyubi) , Sasuke stomps here .


That's not what he meant  
without the rinnegan and the six paths chakra , sasuke isn't stomping a shit here LOL 
- - - - 
- - - -
anyway , back on topic :
If madara doesn't have the kyuubi , then sasuke wins high-diff
If madara does have the kyuubi , he wins for sure , a barrage of bladed TBBs easily destroys sasuke's susanoo


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 5, 2016)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> First off I agree with Argus, second off madara mid diffs even without rinnegan the dude was insane a natural born savage without hashirama's cells.....dude was still powerful.... was a child prodigy just like saskue he was also recognized as the strongest member of the Uchiha clan killed numerous adult senju even before his Sharingan was awakened...remembered for pushing the God of shinobi to his limits and let's not forget when people thought obito was the real madara the fear of how this man's power made the great shinobi countries to unite born with a very insane chakra he's hella skilled in taijutsu and ninjutsu



Sasuke hasn't surpassed the GOAT of the Uchiha clan


----------



## Itachi san88 (Jun 5, 2016)

I can't really take seriously Orochimaru when he talks about Sasuke, especially because, by feats, EMS Sasuke doesn't have the same chakra of Madara. PS is dependent on the strength/quantity of users chakra. Anyway, Madara+kyuubi mid diffs Sasuke. Without Kyuubi, adult Sasuke can win, i guess. 
And EMS Sasuke stomps Madara+Kyuubi?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 5, 2016)

I tachi san88 said:


> I can't really take seriously Orochimaru when he talks about Sasuke, especially because, by feats, EMS Sasuke doesn't have the same chakra of Madara. PS is dependent on the strength/quantity of users chakra. Anyway, Madara+kyuubi mid diffs Sasuke. Without Kyuubi, adult Sasuke can win, i guess.
> And EMS Sasuke stomps Madara+Kyuubi?




Exactly madara natural born chakra alone was said to be very powerful, Dark and foul


----------



## Android (Jun 5, 2016)

Itachi san88 said:


> I can't really take seriously Orochimaru when he talks about Sasuke, especially because, by feats, EMS Sasuke doesn't have the same chakra of Madara. PS is dependent on the strength/quantity of users chakra. Anyway, Madara+kyuubi mid diffs Sasuke. Without Kyuubi, adult Sasuke can win, i guess.
> And EMS Sasuke stomps Madara+Kyuubi?


Damn it man , why do you sometimes make great posts , now i have to give you a rep+ , and a like

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Jun 5, 2016)

According to some , 17 years Madara = VoTE Madara in chakra and power  . Years and years of training doesn't mean anything .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 5, 2016)

He was flat out said to have the potential to surpass him, so I don't see why he wouldn't by the time he reached his prime. Outside of that statement, Madara doesn't have anything that distinctively puts him out of Sasuke's reach. They have the exact same type of eye and the exact same source of chakra. If anything Sasuke's would be stronger by his prime since Kurama compared Sasuke's chakra to Madara's when he was 16.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Jun 5, 2016)

Kyuubi he only said that Sasuke has a _vile_ chakra as Madara, that's all.


----------



## hbcaptain (Jun 5, 2016)

By feats , 17 years Madara <<<< Madara vs Hashirama the fight before VoTE final battle << VoTE Madara . Even Madara adimtted he got notably stronge since their last fight . So how the hell Sasuke showed his limits at 17 lol .



			
				Itachi san88 said:
			
		

> Kyuubi he only said that Sasuke has a _vile_ chakra as Madara, that's all.


Accoding to Tobirama , Uchiha's strengh is proportionnal to how they become evil .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 5, 2016)

Almost forgot about Tobirama calling him as prodigious as Madara.



Itachi san88 said:


> Kyuubi he only said that Sasuke has a _vile_ chakra as Madara, that's all.



Which goes hand in hand with the chakra's potency as far as being an Uchiha goes. Sides even outside of that, nothing sets Madara's chakra apart from Sasuke's in quality.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 5, 2016)

"Potential" to surpass him That's inferiority right there 

And do some idiots even understand when that happens or what that saying meant 

It never meant that EMS Saske would surpass him. Ever. 
And the only time this actually came to reality was when sasuke got Hagoromos toys 


Age does enhance chakra strength and potency but not to the extent that some retards think 

"Lol age " isn't gonna bring sasukes PS from BM avatars physical strength level to a level well above even full Kyuubis strength
At best his PS would pack a strength slightly higher than BM avatars physical abilities 

Lol age also won't bring sasukeS PS which would hypothetically need full power to just slash a very low mountain sized shinju root 
To a level where it can slice 5 much larger mountains from a kilometer away 
And it certainly won't make his chakra  as potent and strong as Madara who was renowned to have one of the strongest chakras even in Fkn Haahiramas age

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 5, 2016)

Always go with the new generation. Sasuke high diffs, against Madara and Kurama Sasuke ofc loses.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 5, 2016)

Adult EMS Sasuke should be noticeably above him.

 Literally. 17 years old, he did everything Madara could do in a single day, albeit, at a smaller scale and Madara praised Sasuke's Dojutsu yet it's unrealistic that Sasuke at his Prime can't surpass Madara even though we have a statement supporting it? No offense, but Sasuke on his own already displayed potential above Madara when he replicated everything he could do in a single day.

 Let Sasuke's skill in using Susano'o and his Chakra Potency increase and he'd be decisively above Madara, especially with Enton Kagutsuchi supplementing his abilities.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't know if you guys are riding saskue or if you Just don't know who madara Uchiha is.....


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 5, 2016)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> I don't know if you guys are riding saskue or if you Just don't know who madara Uchiha is.....


 
 We do know and statements and feats depict Sasuke as being able to surpass Madara in his Prime.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 5, 2016)

ARGUS said:


> "Potential" to surpass him That's inferiority right there



Well no shit. He, at the time it was said, clearly was inferior. That's why it was said he would _eventually_ surpass Madara. Unless you think that statement implies he would be inferior in the future, cause it's explicitly the exact opposite.


> And do some idiots even understand when that happens or what that saying meant
> 
> It never meant that EMS Saske would surpass him. Ever.
> And the only time this actually came to reality was when sasuke got Hagoromos toys



Unless you think Orochimaru somehow foresaw Rikudo coming out of nowhere and handing Sauce a powerup and accounted for this in his assessment, then that is exactly what Orochimaru meant.

But of course if you believe Oro has such insight, then you questioning the credibility of his statement makes even less sense.



> Age does enhance chakra strength and potency but not to the extent that some retards think



I would imagine that's what's training and gaining experience is for. Not like Kakashi aged any when he went from being bedridden from 3 tomoe to spamming Kamui more than an Itachi, an actual Uchiha could spam his own Mangekyo.



> "Lol age " isn't gonna bring sasukes PS from BM avatars physical strength level to a level well above even full Kyuubis strength
> At best his PS would pack a strength slightly higher than BM avatars physical abilities



You say age as if anyone thinks sitting on your ass and growing older would grant anyone significant gains in anything. It's the training and experience he would amass in that amount of time that would make the difference, and unless you forgot how chakra works, those 2 things are the main factors in increasing one's chakra.



> Lol age also won't bring sasukeS PS which would hypothetically need full power to just slash a very low mountain sized shinju root
> To a level where it can slice 5 much larger mountains from a kilometer away



That is one arbitrary hypothetical. What is it even based on? A feat he accomplished with a humanoid Susano'o? That form that's two stages weaker is somehow a bar to measure his PS by now?

Besides. You make it seem like Madara was always some kind of chakra monstrosity straight from the womb when all his feats came from him in his prime. I sincerely doubt he was capable of the same things Sasuke was at 17, let alone the stuff he could do at VOTE.



> And it certainly won't make his chakra  as potent and strong as Madara who was renowned to have one of the strongest chakras even in Fkn Haahiramas age



Why, because you say so? Unless Orochimaru was bullshitting in his own thought bubbles when he said Sasuke could surpass him, and Tobirama was just jesting in his own head when said Sasuke was just as prodigious, it certainly would have.

Not even sure what it being Hashirama's age has to do with it. Madara's chakra was inferior to Hashirama while everyone else's chakra was fucking irrelevant. There is nothing that sets them apart in this area. _Nothing. _The only difference comes from you comparing feats from Madara's prime to Sasuke at 17, then arbitrarily deciding he can't reach those same heights despite having the same exact sources of power and characters flat out telling us he can and would do it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

